

FUTON bias - tokenadult
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FUTON_bias

======
GFischer
It might have a positive side effect: if full-text papers start getting more
citations, researchers might consider it more important to make their texts
available on the internet.

The "older research not being used" problem should be acknowledged, but my
hypothesis is that having text available on the Internet makes research a LOT
more efficient.

------
bitwize
Good, I say, let this bias come. It may light a fire under scientists' asses
to not lock their research behind a journal's paywall.

